# Upgrader Windows 10 avec bootcamp



## beegeezzz (27 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

On me demande d'upgrader des iMac de 2013 avec une partition MAC (El capitan ou plus ancien) et avec une partition sous Windows 7.

Dans la doc d'Apple, je vois qu'on doit d'abord mettre l'OS MAC à jour, est-ce que je dois vraiment le faire ?

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait upgradé Windows 10 à partir de Windows 7 avec une partition MAC pas à jour ?

Merci d'avance pour l'aide.


----------



## Locke (27 Décembre 2017)

Aucun rapport, ce sont deux partions totalement indépendantes. Tu peux très bien faire une mise à jour de Windows 7 vers Windows 10 sans te préoccuper de quoi que ce soit sous macOS.


beegeezzz a dit:


> Dans la doc d'Apple, je vois qu'on doit d'abord mettre l'OS MAC à jour, est-ce que je dois vraiment le faire ?


Tu as lu ça où chez Apple ?


----------



## beegeezzz (27 Décembre 2017)

*https://forums.macg.co/threads/upgrader-windows-10-avec-bootcamp.1300300/*

*Upgrading from 64-bit versions of Windows*
You can upgrade existing 64-bit installations of Windows 7, or 8.1 to Windows 10. You need at least 10 GB of free space on your Windows partition. If you have Windows 8.0, update to Windows 8.1 before upgrading to Windows 10.


Use the list at the end of this article to make sure you have a Mac that supports Windows 10.
Start your Mac from macOS.
When your Mac desktop appears, choose App Store from the Apple menu. Click the Updates tab in the App Store window to check for software updates. Make sure macOS and your Mac firmware are up to date.
Start your Mac from the version of Windows you currently have installed.
Open Apple Software Update for Windows and install available updates, including the FaceTime Camera Update.
FaceTime is not available in all countries or regions.
Use the Windows installer to upgrade Windows.
After installation is complete, open Apple Software Update for Windows again and install available updates to make sure the Windows Support Software (drivers) for Boot Camp are up to date. As part of driver installation, your Mac might restart one or more times.


----------



## Locke (27 Décembre 2017)

Tu n'as rien compris, en fin de paragraphe on demande de vérifier si Windows 10 sera supporté dans le Mac qui sera utilisé et les modèles 2013 ne posent aucun problème. D'ailleurs je suis très étonné que dans ce type de modèle 2013 que ce soit Windows 7 qui est été installé ?


----------



## beegeezzz (27 Décembre 2017)

Désolé, mais relis le point 3 When your Mac desktop appears, choose App Store from the Apple menu. Click the Updates tab in the App Store window to check for software updates. Make sure macOS and your Mac firmware are up to date.
et évite de dire que je  n'ai rien compris, il est clairement indiqué que le mac doit etre uptodate niveau os et firmware


----------



## Locke (27 Décembre 2017)

Oui tu n'as pas compris que c'est en fonction de l'année de ou des Mac qu'une éventuelle mise à jour soit proposée _(et encore)_. Donc aucun rapport avec le fait qu'une version de Windows 7 soit déjà installée ! Il suffit donc de faire la mise à jour vers Windows 10 et c'est tout.

Si aucune mise à jour ne t'es proposé dans App Store, tu fais quoi ?


----------



## beegeezzz (27 Décembre 2017)

Je n'ai jamais dit que c'était dû au Windows 7 déjà installé, tu lis ça où ????

Enfin bref, je vais me débrouiller.


----------



## Locke (27 Décembre 2017)

beegeezzz a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait upgradé Windows 10 à partir de Windows 7 avec une partition MAC pas à jour ?


Dans ta réponse #1 il faut interpréter ça comment ? Pour moi, à la base il y a déjà une version de Windows 7. 

Officiellement chez Apple pour Windows 7... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016 ...pour le cas où.


----------



## beegeezzz (27 Décembre 2017)

Je confirme, il y a une version de Win 7, mais ce n'est pas parce qu'on a Windows 7 qu'on doit mettre à jour l'os et le firmware, c'est parce qu'on installe Windows 10.

Voir le lien du site d'Apple


----------



## Locke (27 Décembre 2017)

beegeezzz a dit:


> Je confirme, il y a une version de Win 7, mais ce n'est pas parce qu'on a Windows 7 qu'on doit mettre à jour l'os et le firmware, c'est parce qu'on installe Windows 10.


Et moi aussi je confirme que j'ai fait une mise à jour de Windows 7 vers Windows 10 dans un iMac de 2011 sans me préoccuper de quoi que ce soit et surtout pas du firmware _(plutôt EFI)_ de macOS.

Les dernières mises à jour de EFI le sont plus pour un problème de sécurité que l'utilisation ou l'installation d'une version de Windows ou de sa mise à jour.


----------



## beegeezzz (27 Décembre 2017)

et bien voilà la réponse que j'attendais lol

Merci


----------



## Locke (27 Décembre 2017)

Lors d'une mise à jour de Windows 7 vers Windows 10, il y aura un énorme dossier portant le nom de WindowsOld contenant tous les fichiers de Windows 7. En cas de non satisfaction de l'utilisation de Windows 10, on pourra revenir vers Windows 7 sans aucun problème. En cas de satisfaction, il faudra utiliser l'utilitaire de nettoyage de disque de Windows 10 pour effacer ce dossier qui prend environ ente 20 et 30 Go d'espace.


----------



## beegeezzz (27 Décembre 2017)

Génial, je te remercie pour cette information importante.

Je te tiens au courant, je le fais demain sur plusieurs mac...

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Locke (27 Décembre 2017)

beegeezzz a dit:


> Je te tiens au courant, je le fais demain sur plusieurs mac...


Commence donc par en faire un seul, il ne faut pas vendre pas la peau de l'ours avant de l'avoir tué.


----------



## Invité (27 Décembre 2017)

Perso, j'ai eu la réponse : cpu non supporté quand j'ai essayé de faire la MaJ Win7-->Win10
C'était avec Mavericks coté Mac


----------



## Invité (27 Décembre 2017)

Invité a dit:


> Perso, j'ai eu la réponse : cpu non supporté quand j'ai essayé de faire la MaJ Win7-->Win10
> C'était avec Mavericks coté Mac



Edit  

En fait c'était en émulation avec VirtualBox.
Désolé


----------



## Locke (28 Décembre 2017)

Pour information... https://www.presse-citron.net/windows-10-plus-quelques-jours-migrer-gratuitement/ ...c'est une astuce que j'avais utilisé par le passé et tous ceux qui sont encore sous Windows 7 et qui veulent passer sous Windows10, dépêchez-vous !


----------

